# Pheasant hunting during deer season...



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

With opener this Friday, I was wondering how many hunters don't hunt deer but instead opt for pheasants? Or how many hunters hunt pheasants in the following two weeks after deer opener weekend?

What sorts of safety/land access problems are common? I hope to bag my deer this weekend and get it over with and go back to pheasant hunting (I make it sound unpleasant, don't I?) or ice fishing, I was just wondering how often conflict or safety issues arise in the field during the next few weeks.

Is it better that I just wait until Thanksgiving weekend to hunt birds again?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Kind of depends on how much you enjoy hearing 30-06s going off in the fields around you. The deer season is as much of a tradition here n ND as it is in MN or any other state...there's plenty of room for pheasant hunters and deer hunters just be courtious to each other. I've seen many deer hunters watch the fields the pheasant hunters are working in hopes that they'll get the deer moving. Most guys will be done hunting deer this weekend....too bad as the bigger bucks really get moving around more the 2nd and especially the 3rd weekends when the Rut kicks into full gear.

By the way, I believe you have to wear the same blaze orange vest and cap/hat when hunting pheasants during deer season as the deer hunters do. If not, I would anyway.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Most land owners hunt deer or know people who hunt deer. Land access is probably the worst during deer hunting. The advantage is that most of the posted land gets walked hard, and the birds get moved around.


----------



## ecd (Nov 3, 2003)

How about protection for pheasant hunting dogs during deer season? I have a small yellow lab that looks nothing like a deer, but I have heard of stanger things than somebody mistaking a dog for a deer.

Also has anybody been out after roosters in SE ND lately?


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

After hunting deer in SE ND this last weekend, and seeing some of the most disgusting displays of safety practices, I would think about investing in an orange vest for your dog.

Here is an example: Two people were trying to jump some ducks in a cornfield(probably the dumbest thing I have ever seen attempted on opening deer). A truck full of blaze orange came flying down the road, locked up the brakes, piled out like a chinese fire drill, and pulled up on the people. No shots were fired, but it is unbelievable the things that happen during deer season.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I have doe tag this year so hunted a little on Friday with my dad who shot a very nice buck. We had to lift it out of a 10 foot ditch so my 76 year old Dad was happy to have a young buck around for grunt labor. Went out rooster hunting yesterday(Sunday) and three of us got 9 roosters in about two hours. Got into an area where the birds had not been hunted so hard and they held a little tighter. Always helps when your aimer is aiming the way it's suppose to aim and not aiming on the wild side!!! It's been a great year and it is far from over.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

My opinion of gun deer hunters based on many years of hunting deer with a gun is very low. I wouldn't risk your dog if I were you. All you have to do is have to dog come into the sights of some trigger happy jerk that hasn't seen you yet and the worst will happen. And this exact scenario happened to me with the best yellow Lab I ever owned. The guy claimed he thought it was a deer when I confronted him at the end of my shotgun. I took the guys liscense and gun to the local sheriff and when it got to court he claimed the dog attacked him,which was the only legal reason he could have and it was my word against his. I don't bird hunt during deer season anymore because I'm not going to the sheriff next time and the best thing I can do is avoid the situation altogether.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

With my pisspoor riflework this weekend, I probably SHOULD stick to pheasant hunting...where at least I am comfortable with the idea of missing. 0-for-16...pretty damn bad, especially considering I shot at does walking 20 yards away and 30 yards away respectively. Perhaps it just isn't my bag.

I enjoyed the walking and finding rubs and scrapes and watching everyone else get their deer...man were there some big ones taken down! However, some of the does we saw were about the size of a dog! So I can understand the fears and claims that someone shot a "doe" that ended up being a dog.

Be safe and shoot straight out there!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If you understand how someone could mistake a yellow lab for a deer you should stick to pheasant hunting . Zero for 16 and missed two does within 30 yards with a rifle???? go see an optometrist quick!


----------



## Rick A. (Sep 5, 2003)

I disagree with land access during deer season...I've had little or no problem with that...Sure it might be a little more dangerous during this time of year, but wear your blaze orange and don't forget your dog...As far as deer hunters out working stuff and moving birds around...Right...We must of seen 40 car loads of hunter on Sunday and only one group was out working...Everyone else was trolling for deer in their vehicals...There idea of walking something is driving their pick up down a shelter belt line, or honking their horn next to a slough...My yellow lab kicked out 2 big 4 by 4's...Oh well, more land for me!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Keep your head up and use common sense. The deer hunters should be thinning out a little after this weekend.


----------



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

Muskrat,

Where did you see the Chinese fire drill this weekend? I saw something similar where I was hunting.

As far as safety hunting birds during gun season, we were out in a in the decoys hunting waterfowl, seemed to have a few curious pick-ups look our way, a few slammed on the breaks so we would start waving blaze orange hats at them. Kind of scary, but nothing too drastic. I wore a blaze orange vest when walking too and from the vehicle, but not out in my blind. Finally tommorrow I get to leave to fill my buck tag, but the waterfowl hunting this weekend helped pass the time.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Haven't seen all that many deer hunters as of late. Too bad I don't have a muzzleloader license this year, lotsa trophy bucks around. Access hopefully will get better.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Picked up a nice roody near Moon Lake tonight, and saw a couple deer hunters in the twilight hours, but not much activity. Of course it was a thursday, and windier than heck. After a tough time shooting in the last couple of weeks at deer, it was nice to get a bird down with one shot!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Nick, I'm going out for some short hunts Sat and Sunday if you're interested. A couple hours.


----------

